# Tioga Spyder Twin Tails Saddle Experiences



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

I love how this saddle looks, so I want to know if it's worth the price. Anyone used it for longer than a season and still liked it? Anyone used it not just for racing but for road riding and/or commuting? Would I be crazy to try using it for CX? I'm putting together my own bike for the very first time, and this seat just really caught my eye, but I'd like to be realistic about component selection. Does it work, and how comfortably?


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree on the looks. I've had two friends (average weight) who have broken 'webs' of the saddle after considerable amounts of riding time. From what I heard from them, comfort was fine and durability mediocre. For the low cost and looks, I'd say go for it! Sorry I don't have a first hand experience.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Unfortunately I've read enough reviews of the durability (or lack thereof) to be pretty turned off by this saddle. I'm not heavy at all (150 dripping wet) and I'm not particularly hard on saddles, but I plan on commuting and racing cross with the new bike, so I think it would be a bad decision to get something based solely on its looks.


----------



## dborden10 (Jan 14, 2012)

This saddle looks sweet, but I had one on my road bike and within 5 months the saddle was broken at many joints in the plastic webbing design. I weigh only 165 lbs so weight was not a factor, so I do not know how long it would last when you take it to the trails.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, for 70 bucks I'm not really interested in a. experimenting or b. breaking it and having to spend more money.


----------



## cale399 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok real exp here, first I weigh 191 naked!
PRo:
I love the saddle it feels great short rides/long rides
I used it in wet/muddy races and dry ones no slipping on the saddles or anything
Easy to clean 
Price is great all things considered buy 2 for $140-150 and u r set for 2 yrs esp if u r lighter than me

Con: I only lasts me a yr riding everything from normal/training and race weekends

I have also have on two other bikes of mine right now the Specialized Romin Pro and like it, but it does not give as much/mold to our behinds anatomy...but of course that means it is giving and that is besides material choice etc one reason the saddle is not meant to last FOREVER.....

If you r afraid it will give b/c u ride a lot or whatever just use it for a yr and then get another one or a diff saddle....
Overall I recommend it and again I weigh 191, 5'9" have it on my Tallboy racing machine!


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm 185 before gearing up, and use the Twintail on both my touring and XC bikes. Super comfy.
Haven't broken one yet, but I always unweight it when hitting bumps...


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

I had one and broke it in no time. I was probably about 155 pounds at the time. It also wasn't comfortable, and that's coming from a guy who likes his unpadded carbon Flite Evolution from the '90s (for road riding).


----------

